# [Tech] How to Program Drums



## Ryan (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a step by step on how to program your own drums.
This is for people using Cubase SX or Nuendo and the EZDrummer + DFH.
A lot of people are having a time getting this junk going. So here goes:

*Step 1:*

Install your programs. If you dont know how to install these programs on your computer, you should probably give up now. Cause Cubase isn't the most user friendly multitracking software.. hehe

Youre going to want to install EZDrummer first, and then the EZX Expansion. (assuming of course that Cubase is already installed before both of these)

*Step 2:*

You'll notice that there's no icon or shortcut to open EZDrummer. Thats because EZDrummer is a plugin not a free standing application. When you open Cubase it will act as a "host" for EZDrummer to run in.

*Step 3:*

Open Cubase.







After all the loading and junk happens, you will get to a blank interface like so:







*Step 4:*

Make a new Project.

Click File. -> New Project.






And empty one will do just fine.






Now select and Audio folder for your takes and junk to be stored in.
Hey! Thats private 






*Step 5:*

Now you should have a screen that looks something like this...






So this blank project isnt gonna do you any good just blank. Youre gonna need to Add a MIDI track for your drum track to live in.

Go to Project -> Add Track -> MIDI






Now your screen should look like this...






*Step 6:*

So now you have a project opened, and a MIDI track ready and waiting for some drum loving...

Youre gonna have to bust out your EZDrummer VST now. Press F11 or go Devices-> VST Instruments on the top bar.






Then you'll see this little guy pop up...






Click where it says No Instrument to add ezdrummer as a VST.






Well well well. It's EZDrummer. 






Now if you have the DFH Expansion toss it on by clicking EZX at top of the plugin window and selecting DRUMKIT FROM HELL.






Now you'll have ths sweetness on your screen 






But unfortunately, you can work with that junk taking up your entire screen. So hit F11 again and press the little "e" button to hide that junk.






*Step 7: *

WOW how our little MIDI track has grown.






Now we have to prepare our MIDI track for accepting the newly assinged EZDrummer VST by adding our INs and OUTs.

Our INs can stay as ALL MIDI INPUTS.






And our OUTs should be set to EZDrummer. But Ryan, you say, I dont see this column youre playing with. Then you people should click the little button i circled in red up there.






Now, this part is different for different people. i dont use a shit load of different kit parts so i can get away with the GM Map. You probably can too. So we'll roll with that now.






*Step 8:*

Now we're ready to make our drum beatz! Click the little pencil at the top.






Click and drag it on the MIDI track youve set up now. It will make a little block which is a piece of your song.






Switch back to the arrow mouse pointer from the pencil and right click your block. Go MIDI -> Open Drum Editor.






And here's where you get down and dirty programming your drum beats.






*Step 9:*

You have to rename all the little channels on the left hand column as they arent all the right drum sounds. So click them and see what they are and rename them and move them in the order you like them. This is how i did mine:






Now you can place your hits by using the little drumstick mouse pointer at the top of the screen. And chang the velocity at the top too. Looks something like this:






*Step 10:*

After you'vve done all that and your screen is full of beats like this...






You highlight your finished song by dragging this little thing over the ENTIRE song, and leave some space past the end of it for the cymblas to die out too.






Then export your WAV.

File -> Export -> Audio Mixdown.

FIN YAY!

Tweaking and mixing your drum sounds in the EZDrummer Plugin interface is easy. It's also something you should do on your own, so your drum dont sound like my drums. Press F11 and click that "e" to pull up EZD again, and click the mixer next to the kit. Theres where you can play with the settings and get a basic drum sound. Hide it all again and look at the VST sub tracks under the main MIDI track. You can add curve EQs and all kinds of verbs/comps to that to make your drums own everyone elses. Enjoy! And post your friggin music when yourre done!

- Ryan


----------



## Michael (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work! This is something this forum really needed. Nice simple steps, which makes it easy to follow. 

Note Step 7.


----------



## bulb (Mar 15, 2007)

this should be stickied!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 15, 2007)

*Ryan stickies Bulb


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

Solid.  Thanks man.


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice Work!!


----------



## spkenn5 (Mar 15, 2007)

wow man! this kicks ass!

thanks!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryan = the great mighty satan \m/


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2007)

Question: Where's the tempo at? Like I have the screen up and all my drums/etc assigned and properly named - how do I determine the actual pacing of the hits?

Edit: I think I get it. You make the beat at a default tempo, and adjust it in the actual playback editor, right?


Question 2! 

I'm here:






Before I close the program out and lose my uber 4/4 kick/snare beat (hah), how do I save this drum map so I can use the pattern later?


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2007)

Holy shit, that's fucking cool.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2007)

Question #1

Click your transport bar where it says "tempo" so that it now says Tempo - Track. Hit Ctrl+T. Thats your tempo track. Move the blue line up or down to control tempo over the amount of time signified by the vertical lines.

Question #2

In the drum editor, beneath all of your channels, click the pulldown menu that says GM Map. Click DrumMap Setup. Save your map ;D


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll fart with tempo in a bit, lol. I'm makin' some totally ownage completely horrid beats. 

More Qs!

- How do I rename the drum patterns? Right now they're all called "MIDI 01".

- How do you do quick double-kicks? Like the beats want to align themselves to the grid, so I get like

kick kick | snare | kick kick kick | snare

I want toss in shit like:

kick kick | snare | kick kick kickkick | snare

Know what I mean? lol


----------



## h4x5k8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow man, Nice Job! 

If I only had this about 6 months ago, I had to figure it all out on my own (and with DFHS which is even more of a bitch). Ill help answer some of the questions, and hopefully learn some new stuff as well. 

Btw- This should be the official "Questions about working with cubase drum programming" thread as well.

------------------------------------------------
@Chris
'How do I rename the drum patterns? Right now they're all called "MIDI 01".'
Refer to the first attachment.

The bottom three red circles are all areas where you can double click and input the name (2 for the midi file name, and one for the midi track name). The top two are where you can access your pool where you can re-name it, I could be wrong but I think midi files are included in the pool (not at home computer).


'How do you do quick double-kicks? Like the beats want to align themselves to the grid, so I get like'

Refer to second attachment. Activate the Quantize button and change what note/beat length you want to quantize to, the grid will then change accordingly. Now you can draw your beats with the pencil or record it into the midi track with a controller (keyboard, electric drums, etc.).

Edit- BTW Chris you can turn off the 'Auto-Snap' feature by clicking the button to the left of the Q or 'Quantize" button (one I circled in second pic), this will make it so it doesn't align to the grid and you can place the beats where ever you want. This is also good to turn off when you want to make your drums sound more human, by moving each beat a little (zooming in will help), since no drummer plays in PERFECT time.

Edit2 - I'm PEtarded, I circled the midi track thinking that would rename the drum pattern, ignore that circle.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 16, 2007)

Ryan = the man. 

Much love, brudda.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2007)

h4: If I click the top left "MIDI 01", it seems to rename the track itself. Clicking it on the actual editing area brings up the drum editor when I click the name. 

[action=Chris]feels like such a freakin' newb.[/action]

I still can't figure out how to do kicks that roll into the snare, like dum dum-da-BAP, dum dum-da-BAP, know what I mean? 

This is fun.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2007)

Try this for renaming:

Click each the box you wanna rename and name it up on the left hand side there:






Turn off the Snap feature to place by hand. I ALWAYS place hits by hand because if not, the beats stack perfectly on top of eachother and they sound like a drum machine. When you turn snap off and place them by hand they sound way more human. And make sure the Humanize setting is ON on the EZDrummer plugin. ;D


----------



## irg7620 (Mar 17, 2007)

this is exactly the tutorial i have been waiting for to read so i have a heads up when i get this stuff. now, can you use drumkit from hell as well?


----------



## Chris (Mar 18, 2007)

irg7620 said:


> this is exactly the tutorial i have been waiting for to read so i have a heads up when i get this stuff. now, can you use drumkit from hell as well?



He is using DFH, DFH is the VST that you send to whatever sequencer you're using (in this case, Cubase).

As a side note, the tutorials from Toontrack (if you're using EZD) are excellent:

http://www.toontrack.com/tutorials.asp


----------



## irg7620 (Mar 18, 2007)

oh, i thought he said he was using EZ drummer. which i know is a cheaper version of DFH made by the same people. that's cool anyways. i'll have to try to put some money together and try to get these programs.


----------



## Venomguitar (Mar 18, 2007)

wow, even i understand it...


----------



## Alpo (Mar 19, 2007)

irg7620 said:


> oh, i thought he said he was using EZ drummer. which i know is a cheaper version of DFH made by the same people. that's cool anyways. i'll have to try to put some money together and try to get these programs.



He is using EZDrummer with the DFH expansion. And it's not a cheaper version of DFH, it's a completely different program. It's designed to be easy.


----------



## irg7620 (Mar 19, 2007)

Alpo said:


> He is using EZDrummer with the DFH expansion. And it's not a cheaper version of DFH, it's a completely different program. It's designed to be easy.



ah, gotcha. makes sense now. thanks.


----------



## h4x5k8 (Mar 19, 2007)

To answer your question irg7620, yes all this can be applied to DFHS as well.


----------



## Demonium (Mar 20, 2007)

Great tutorial there, but whenever i try to export my midi track it always says that there's an error and wont work. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

You need to be a tad more specific than "an error". What does it say?

Make sure you're dragging the selector from left to right when selecting what to export, like in this:







If you're already doing that, give us something to go on.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just found this. Although I don't use Cubase or EZdrummer. Nice to see someone take the time to make a tutorial. Great job!


----------



## Demonium (Mar 21, 2007)

I've done everything that it says, and in the export window i've done:

Type: Wave file
Coding: PCM/uncompressed waves
Attributes:-
Channels: Stereo split (i've tried changing this but no difference)
Resolution: 16bit
Sample rate: 44.100 kHz
Outputs: EZ1 (Stereo)
Import to: Pool

I've tried almost everything, but when i save it says "An error occurred during the export"

I'm using Cubase SX 3 and EZDrummer


----------



## Nik (Mar 25, 2007)

Quick question: How am I supposed to turn up the crash cymbal and turn down the ride cymbal? 

Both are controlled by the Mixer track 'Overhead' and I need to do this somehow, because my ride cymbal is always waaay too loud and the crash cymbal is waaaay too quiet.

Excellent tutorial, by the way


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2007)

Try adjusting your velocities on the beat map.


----------



## Nik (Mar 25, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Try adjusting your velocities on the beat map.



[n00b]Could you please explain to me exactly what velocities are? People are always saying you should adjust them for different sorts of reasons. Is it directly related to volume? Or timing? [/n00b]

Thanks


----------



## h4x5k8 (Mar 27, 2007)

@Nik (& everyone who wants to know a lot about velocities)

To answer your question simply, velocities are directly related to volume, for nice explanation look below.

Velocity is part of the midi protocol, no matter what instrument you use (drums, synths, etc.) velocity settings for each note will always be included in the information of a midi file. Velocity is how hard you hit the note being played, 1 being the softest, and 127 being the hardest. For instance a snare hit in DFH at a velocity of 1 would be like dropping a leaf on the snare, while 127 would be hitting it very hard with a drumstick.

The term 'Dynamics' is used a lot in the drum world, a player with very good dynamics/dynamic-range sounds much better and gets more emotion across in his playing. Hitting drums at different velocities on drum machines (see example below) gives the sound of a player with good dynamics in his playing, thus making a drum machine sound more human. 

As far as song composition goes there is also the 'Dynamic Range' throughout the song. During loud/intense parts of the song you would want the velocities higher maybe in the 80-110 range, and during the softer parts 30-70, utilize the whole range for some kind of build up. I think you get the point, don't use what I say as exact reference, I'm just trying to paint a picture so you can at least understand the context in which velocity is supposed to be used. One thing to do to make the drum track sound more human is to make a small variance in velocity for each beat within the dynamic range of your verse/riff, Ex. 89-91-89-86-87-86-88 etc. This gives the sound of a player with persistent velocity, but not so persistent it sounds like a machine.

In Cubase and Nuendo velocity can be controlled many different ways. First you can input the beats yourself with a midi controller, so the harder you hit it the higher the velocity and vice versa. Second, If your inputting the beats in through the beat map with the draw tool theres a section below the beat map area that has a vertical bar for each note played, set the config to adjust for velocity (this should be default), and adjust the height of the bar accordingly (see pic). Third you can select the individual note and edit it in the object selection config above your ruler.

Hope this helps, feel free to give me input if I am wrong about anything. (Its hard doing writing these when you don't have cubase in front of you, I kinda have to guess/make up names for certain things that already have an 'official name' that I don't know.)


----------



## Demonium (Apr 1, 2007)

Demonium said:


> I've done everything that it says, and in the export window i've done:
> 
> Type: Wave file
> Coding: PCM/uncompressed waves
> ...


BUMP

Anyone know what's going on here?


----------



## tenorbass (Apr 2, 2007)

I am trying to use DKFH 2 and Nuendo 3. When I press F 11 to add the VST drums my BKFH isn't their? Why isn't this working?


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2007)

Demonium said:


> BUMP
> 
> Anyone know what's going on here?



Make sure you slide the slider from left to right across the top bar to select the part of the song to export. It'll turn the top bar blue.


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2007)

tenorbass said:


> I am trying to use DKFH 2 and Nuendo 3. When I press F 11 to add the VST drums my BKFH isn't their? Why isn't this working?



At a guess, F11 isn't the VST key in Nuendo. This tutorial is for Cubase. You need to look in the Nuendo menu and find the command/hotkey to bring up VST instruments.


----------



## tenorbass (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea its still F 11 in nuendo. The thing that made me excited about the program was recording guitar in the program over the drums. Will DKFH work with Cubase? Can I do guitar and drums in Cubase?


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not sure. I make my drums in Cubase and export them into Sonar. Someone else can probably answer ya.


----------



## Demonium (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah, i got it now. For some reason the drag bar was red the whole time.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 3, 2007)

tenorbass said:


> Yea its still F 11 in nuendo. The thing that made me excited about the program was recording guitar in the program over the drums. Will DKFH work with Cubase? Can I do guitar and drums in Cubase?



There is probably a feature in Nuendo that let's you search for new VST instruments. The problem might be that Nuendo doesn't know that DFH is installed. Just a guess, I don't use Cubase or Nuendo.


----------



## h4x5k8 (Apr 3, 2007)

Demonium said:


> Ah, i got it now. For some reason the drag bar was red the whole time.


This is a little annoyance that happens to me quite often as well. You had the left locater on the right side, and vice versa.



tenorbass said:


> Yea its still F 11 in nuendo. The thing that made me excited about the program was recording guitar in the program over the drums. Will DKFH work with Cubase? Can I do guitar and drums in Cubase?


Cubase and Nuendo are both multitrack Audio, and Midi recorders. So yes you can track any audio input (Guitar, Mics, DI, Etc.) over your midi drums (DFHS, EZD)


----------



## Lenny (Apr 8, 2007)

would other versions of cubase be the same? cant find sx3 unless ebay, would SE/LE do same?


----------



## h4x5k8 (Apr 9, 2007)

VST's work with Cubase LE (don't have experience with SE). But there aren't as many features in LE, for instance not as many VST slots, could never get the drum maps to work, and a limited amount of audio/midi tracks available. You can read the differences on the steinberg site.


----------



## Nik (Apr 10, 2007)

I've got a question:

Once I've done all the stuff listed in the tutorial and I have a MIDI drum track playing through EZDrummer, how can I apply compressor/other Cubase plug-ins to individual drums?

What I've been doing is going to the EZDrummer mixer, and selecting output as 'multi-track'. This creates a separate track for each drum sound, to which I can add EQ. However, in order to use plug-ins like this one free compressor I downloaded, you have to select an actual audio track, and each individual drum track doesn't actually have any audio data on it, so I can't use the compressor. Any tips? 

I'm using this free VST compressor:

http://www.kjaerhusaudio.com/classic-compressor.php

I really don't want to have to export individual drums as WAVs and import them back into Cubase just for the sake of Compression


----------



## Fionn (Jun 19, 2007)

Would anyone be interesed in a BFD in Pro Tools version of this thread? I will be able to do this for you all if you like?


----------



## Ryan (Jun 19, 2007)

We always like info contributions to the site's wealth.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 19, 2007)

Nik said:


> I've got a question:
> 
> Once I've done all the stuff listed in the tutorial and I have a MIDI drum track playing through EZDrummer, how can I apply compressor/other Cubase plug-ins to individual drums?
> 
> ...



I'm curious about this, too. Anybody? I like to add EQ, compression, and some other stuff to my drum (and other MIDI VSTi) tracks, and this is probably the main thing that has stopped me from moving over from Fruity Loops (which actually has a really kick ass mixer setup)... that and I can't figure out how to import a MIDI track without making a new file, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Fionn (Jun 23, 2007)

cool, well i'm going on holiday in a week, but when i get back i'll so a short tutorial.


----------



## robe108 (Jun 23, 2007)

hi, this tutorial is very cool, but how do i use ezdrummer with acid pro 6??


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Jun 23, 2007)

great tutorial.

Is this a sticky yet? Let's hope so ...so it doesn't dissapear when i get all the programs


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 24, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> I'm curious about this, too. Anybody? I like to add EQ, compression, and some other stuff to my drum (and other MIDI VSTi) tracks, and this is probably the main thing that has stopped me from moving over from Fruity Loops (which actually has a really kick ass mixer setup)... that and I can't figure out how to import a MIDI track without making a new file, but that's beside the point.



I prefer Fruity Loops over Cubase for midi editing, but maybe that's just because I'm used to it. Also, I don't have access to my recording comp at the moment, but I think in FL under the "File" or some similar drop down menu in the piano roll window there's the option to import a MIDI file just into that pattern. Hope that helps, Tom.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 24, 2007)

Shikaru said:


> I prefer Fruity Loops over Cubase for midi editing, but maybe that's just because I'm used to it. Also, I don't have access to my recording comp at the moment, but I think in FL under the "File" or some similar drop down menu in the piano roll window there's the option to import a MIDI file just into that pattern. Hope that helps, Tom.



Yeah, I can do that in FL no problem. I also prefer using the FL piano roll because 1) I'm used to it, and 2) it seems to be a bit more flexible than Cubase's. The main reason I want to switch to Cubase is that I can use DFH and rename the "notes" so I know what I'm looking at instead of just having a keyboard to look at. FL lets you do that with the FPC, which is what I'm using now with DFH1 samples, but I'd like to use EZD (or DFHS if I can get my hands on it), and I just can't see myself being able to use it efficiently in FL


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 24, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, I can do that in FL no problem. I also prefer using the FL piano roll because 1) I'm used to it, and 2) it seems to be a bit more flexible than Cubase's. The main reason I want to switch to Cubase is that I can use DFH and rename the "notes" so I know what I'm looking at instead of just having a keyboard to look at. FL lets you do that with the FPC, which is what I'm using now with DFH1 samples, but I'd like to use EZD (or DFHS if I can get my hands on it), and I just can't see myself being able to use it efficiently in FL



Yeah that's true, the people at FL said it's a problem with the plugin so they won't do anything about it. I wouldn't worry about the lack of named notes though. I found it a bit confusing at first, but it didn't take long to get used to the general position of things and now I don't have any trouble at all


----------



## Leec (Jun 25, 2007)

You can download drum maps for EZD and DFHS to use in Sonar and Cubase from the Toontrack website.
If anyone's interested, I've made my own maps for the DFH EZX. I can upload it if people need one.


----------



## robe108 (Jul 9, 2007)

Leec said:


> You can download drum maps for EZD and DFHS to use in Sonar and Cubase from the Toontrack website.
> If anyone's interested, I've made my own maps for the DFH EZX. I can upload it if people need one.



please do!!!!


----------



## Leec (Jul 13, 2007)

There's 2 in here. One for the EZD kit and one for the DFH EZX. I can't remember if I made this one for the regular EZD kit or not. I think I may have modified it so things aren't spread all over the place so much. But I definitely made the DFH EZX one. 
Hope you find it useful, dude.


----------



## Groff (Jul 16, 2007)

Nik said:


> Quick question: How am I supposed to turn up the crash cymbal and turn down the ride cymbal?
> 
> Both are controlled by the Mixer track 'Overhead' and I need to do this somehow, because my ride cymbal is always waaay too loud and the crash cymbal is waaaay too quiet.
> 
> Excellent tutorial, by the way




There is a "Mixer" in the EZDrummer window (That has the picture of the drums).

That is assuming you use the provided loops in EZDrummer and edit them like I do. (Saves time)

I have a question myself. Can I "Widen" the drum editor so that I can precisely get beats in between the whole notes? Or "zoom in" to the track?


----------



## Leec (Jul 16, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> There is a "Mixer" in the EZDrummer window (That has the picture of the drums).
> 
> That is assuming you use the provided loops in EZDrummer and edit them like I do. (Saves time)
> 
> I have a question myself. Can I "Widen" the drum editor so that I can precisely get beats in between the whole notes? Or "zoom in" to the track?



Actually, he can't do that with the mixer in EZD, both the ride and the cymbals come through the OH mic. The only thing you can do is input your cymbal hits at a high velocity and ride hits at a low one. But I (and many others) found the problem to be the reverse - the ride is just way too quiet.

A simple way to solve this is to program your cymbals on a separate midi track also assigned to play through the same instance of EZD. This allows you to still hear the project "whole" but you can export your cymbal hits separately from all the other OH mic data and render them on their own WAV file for separate editing later on. I used to do this with ride hits so I could boost them but not anything else that came through the OH's.

And for zooming in on the drum editor, sure - in the bottom right hand corner of the piano roll (drum editor) in Cubase there's a horizontal slider which will allow you to zoom in. Then simply change your graph to 8ths, 16ths, 16th triplets, etc.
There's also a vertical slider just above it to increase line space between each part of the kit (or key if you're not using a drum map).


----------



## Groff (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Leec!


----------



## Leec (Jul 17, 2007)

No worries, dude.


----------



## Groff (Jul 18, 2007)

Got another question.

I know i've done this sort of thing before... But FL Studio is a bit akward to me...

How do you load up ezdrummer into FL Studio??

Could have sworn it was "Add>one more>VSTi>Quick scan"(or something like that) And then it would show up in the list?


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok i am looking to get ez drummer with the dfh patch myself, does anyone here know how to use it with protools??


----------



## Leec (Jul 18, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Got another question.
> 
> I know i've done this sort of thing before... But FL Studio is a bit akward to me...
> 
> ...



I haven't used FL, but that sounds like your adding the program to a list of VSTi's, not loading it for the current project. 

Just googled it and got this:
YouTube - How to Add VST to your FL Studio Fruity Loops Project


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jul 30, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Got another question.
> 
> I know i've done this sort of thing before... But FL Studio is a bit akward to me...
> 
> ...



Yeah...can anyone help us out? I just got EZD with FL Studio 7, and I can make EZD come up, but I don't know how to program the drums. HELP!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 30, 2007)

^ You'll have to use the piano roll. You'll need to get a chart or something that says what each key is, and you won't be able to use any drum maps like you will in Cubase. Just program the hits like notes.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 5, 2007)

Dumb question here... I have a track that is at 175bpm, and now I want to make the track go from part a, which is 175bpm, to part b which is 135 bpm. How do I do that?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 5, 2007)

open up your tempo track and edit the horizontal line to match the tempos you need in the areas you need them.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 5, 2007)

I do that, but it just changes the tempo of the whole song, not just the particular part.


----------



## mustang-monk (Aug 5, 2007)

awesome i finally get how to use ezdrummer with cubase


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 5, 2007)

C'mon! Someone help me, please!


----------



## h4x5k8 (Aug 6, 2007)

Open the tempo track (ctrl+t) there should be a line going across signifying the set tempo across however many measures of your song. Now select the Pen/Pencil tool up at the top, and click on the temp track where you want the tempo change to be (the measure/time), a square dot will now appear, select the cursor instead of the pen now and move that dot to the desired tempo (or measure if you placed it wrong with the pencil). You can also change time signatures by using the pen but clicking at the top of the temp track where it shows a "4/4". Its hard to explain without pics, if i my studio comp wasn't in bios fritz I'd take some pics, but tough. 

Hope that helped.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Aug 6, 2007)

Awesome. Now I got it. Thanks for the help man!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 9, 2007)

i have native instruments drumkit from hell 2.does this work the same way as detaild in the first post?and yes im running cubase sx..thanks for any help.
EDIT..i got ezdrummer working just fine,now to get the exp for drumkit from hell,or to get ni DRUMKIT FROM HELL 2 working.it doesnt even show up in cubase.


----------



## Horizon Whore (Aug 14, 2007)

ok i have adobe audition, and drumkit from hell 2 lol i cant use it with adobe?

will i have to get cubase in my case? im a bit new to midi shit like this, but keen to make my own drum tracks


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 14, 2007)

Horizon Whore said:


> ok i have adobe audition, and drumkit from hell 2 lol i cant use it with adobe?



If Audition supports VST and will let you program MIDI into that VST channel, then you can use DFH2.


----------



## Crucified (Aug 23, 2007)

i have cubase le and when i follow the instructions to a T. I don't get the midi track "opening up" so to speak. the extra stuff doesn't go below it. so i'm stuck atm.


----------



## forelander (Aug 24, 2007)

So is there a way to apply different eq and compression etc to different drums outside writing each section on a different track?


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 25, 2007)

one question: i have all my work with the drum done in REASON redrum.. it's possible to import the drum's line from Reason to EZ? i mean the entire project (with dinamics, automation, and everithing else).. or i have to import the midi file and set all from the beginning?

=) tks


----------



## Ryan (Aug 25, 2007)

you can import midi into cubase - but im not sure if the velocity info will go with it. you might have to re-vel all of your hits.


----------



## mindstorm (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks ryan

i have gotten realy fed up making my computer fight with the wall whenever the drum programming didn't work!


----------



## forelander (Aug 26, 2007)

There's no way to do what I asked then?


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 26, 2007)

forelander said:


> There's no way to do what I asked then?



Not that I know of. Nik and I were asking about that several pages ago, and we never really got an answer either.


----------



## mickytee (Aug 31, 2007)

hey, im having two small little problems. im a complete n00b to all of this so sorry for my idiocy!

1. how do i zoom out on the drum editor. i zoomed too far in and i dont know how to zoom out. i would be far more productive if i didnt have to keep scrolling right for each new beat!

2. how do i set the left and right locators? when i try to export the beat as an audio mixdown, i get an error saying that i must set the left and right locators!

i would be extremely greatful if someone could help me out
thanks alot
User01


----------



## lurker (Oct 17, 2007)

User01 said:


> hey, im having two small little problems. im a complete n00b to all of this so sorry for my idiocy!
> 
> 1. how do i zoom out on the drum editor. i zoomed too far in and i dont know how to zoom out. i would be far more productive if i didnt have to keep scrolling right for each new beat!
> 
> ...


1. Click on the triangle slider thingy in the bottom right hand corner of the drum editor screen or, easier way: Left click anywhere on the top band where it has your measures (1234,2234,3234,etc) and while your left click is held down move your cursor up on the screen.

2. Select the pencil tool and click on the area mentioned above (1234,etc). Then drag the little triangles left and right. Make sure it colors in light blue and not in red. If its in red youll get an error if you try to mixdown!


----------



## ultranoob (Oct 25, 2007)

So I tried using the Cubase drum maps for DFHS in nuendo and got some crazy errors, best bet make your own maps for DFHS in nuendo?


----------



## Oneiros (Dec 17, 2007)

i use ADDICTIVE DRUMS, i got them soon, way easier and better and faster to do than anything, and Ii think they got the best samples, dont eat too much RAM like DKFH, try them!!!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 19, 2007)

i'v never messed with anything but fruity loops and i gotta say, this shit is ridiculusly complicated, i dont know how any of you guys understand it. what the hell is a drum map?
so drum kit from hell is just an expansion pack for ez drummer, and ez drummer isnt even a program? its just a plug in for all of these recording programs basically? so in essence, if you really wanted to do this legit, this is like hundreds and hundreds of dollars in software right? i mean, you get the recording program which i assume cubase is like 200+ bucks, and ez drummer with drum kit from hell is like 300 together or something? so you guys spent like a fucking shit load on this, or did you all rip it off?


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 19, 2007)

It's not that bad, really. It's just MIDI. The drum map just shows you which MIDI notes apply to which drums.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 19, 2007)

i have no clue what the hell midi is, i mean, i'v been told before, but i still have no clue what it is, from what i surmize, basically its like in fruity loops when you say, put a snare sound up, your just replacing it with the spiffy version of a snare from the ezd, right?


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 19, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'v never messed with anything but fruity loops and i gotta say, this shit is ridiculusly complicated, i dont know how any of you guys understand it. what the hell is a drum map?
> so drum kit from hell is just an expansion pack for ez drummer, and ez drummer isnt even a program? its just a plug in for all of these recording programs basically? so in essence, if you really wanted to do this legit, this is like hundreds and hundreds of dollars in software right? i mean, you get the recording program which i assume cubase is like 200+ bucks, and ez drummer with drum kit from hell is like 300 together or something? so you guys spent like a fucking shit load on this, or did you all rip it off?



I'm not trying to be rude here,. but if you open fruityloops and press F1 the manual will open. After reading it through You will most likely feel that FL studio is a very easy program to work with.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 19, 2007)

well, dude, i didnt say i had a prob with fruity loops, its everything else i dont know about


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm getting REALLY bad latency with dkfh, but I have a pretty nice computer so I'm sure it's not that. Is there any setting you can enable/disable to improve this? Also, any way to get the drums to go through my toneport and into the headphones I'm using to monitor with?


----------



## exafro (Jan 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm getting REALLY bad latency with dkfh, but I have a pretty nice computer so I'm sure it's not that. Is there any setting you can enable/disable to improve this? Also, any way to get the drums to go through my toneport and into the headphones I'm using to monitor with?


Set your Toneport as the primary playback device.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 10, 2008)

I figured that part out. Still getting horrible latency on the drums though  It's so bad that I actually can't play along to them and record.


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 28, 2008)

check the asio drivers and latency?



7 Strings of Hate said:


> i have no clue what the hell midi is, i mean, i'v been told before, but i still have no clue what it is, from what i surmize, basically its like in fruity loops when you say, put a snare sound up, your just replacing it with the spiffy version of a snare from the ezd, right?



Musical Instrument Digital Interface 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I figured that part out. Still getting horrible latency on the drums though  It's so bad that I actually can't play along to them and record.



try mixdown them in audio, should work. I do that whenever my ram get full.
every track of drums separate in audio mixdown than u can add some plugins and colour  and no latency!!!

so I do this:

record the drums in general midi, than do MIDI SPLIT into separate channels, than mix them one by one after selecting the best samples.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 10, 2008)

help!! i'm getting caught up on step 8, the drum editor isnt an option for me, what the heck do i do?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 10, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> help!! i'm getting caught up on step 8, the drum editor isnt an option for me, what the heck do i do?



Right click on the track you made, and go to MIDI then see if drum editor is in there. If not, make sure you made you track as a MIDI track and not an audio track (wav).


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 11, 2008)

ah!, yea, i just for got to actually open the little grey midi box in the track, got it working now, thanks,

and also, killer tutorial ryan, i would have taken a while to figure all that shit out for myself


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 11, 2008)

how do i use the stuff in the dkfh library thats in the screen that shows the drums?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 12, 2008)

drag n drop son lol

-sent from Q9c


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 17, 2008)

how do i stop tracks from bleeding through? when i lay down the midi track, and record an audio track, it will record the drums in the audio track too.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Make sure the input of the track thats armed for recording isnt shared with your drum's midi track I/O.


----------



## Sanzen (Feb 18, 2008)

Great tutorial man! ....waiting on the software right now. I do all the programming for my band, and I'm getting fucking TIRED of fruity loops + shitty drum samples. This helps a LOT.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2008)

Great man. Glad to help out


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 19, 2008)

how do i do that??
the input says its my sound card or no selection, same with the output, it does this with all the recording prog's i'v had (is always bounced recordings).
I know what you guys are saying, but how do i actually fix it?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 21, 2008)

bizzump hizzelp


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 21, 2008)

That's weird. Maybe just mute the drums and play to the click? That's usually what I do when I'm recording my parts anyway.


----------



## Plankis (Feb 22, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> how do i do that??
> the input says its my sound card or no selection, same with the output, it does this with all the recording prog's i'v had (is always bounced recordings).
> I know what you guys are saying, but how do i actually fix it?



You may have to change some settings in your soundcard so that it only records from line in. Maybe check if there's a options meny or similar to the soundcard, and look there for some clues. I can do this with my creative soundcard, choosing between recording only line in or with all sounds in one track.

Check if you've have right soundcard enabled in Devices -> Device setup -> VST audiobay

If none of the above suggestion works then->


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 24, 2008)

yea, i cant find an option to choose line in, it basically only gives me options to choose my sound card, and i cant get any better options looking at the sound card either.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 24, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> That's weird. Maybe just mute the drums and play to the click? That's usually what I do when I'm recording my parts anyway.



I would, but it will pick up the click, and ANY and ALL noise my computer makes, if i click something with the mouse, and it dings, it will even pick that up.

I'v had to make my drum track, then export a copy of the drums to my external recorder, and lay down the guitar or whatever, then rerecord it back on the computer, then resync the peices, its a huge pain in the ass and kills my creativity when i have to fight my gear like this


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

Can you start a new thread in the rec studio/IT forum for this, since it's not really about programming the tracks themselves, and is cluttering up the tutorial?


----------



## shredfreak (Feb 25, 2008)

this might have been answered somewhere in this thread before but can't be bothered looking through every post atm.


How well does midi import work in cubase sx3?
I use guitarpro for writing songs & everything in it so it would be great if i could just import the midi file i export with guitarpro, Assign dfh to the track & voila.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 26, 2008)

sorry chris, you can delete my posts if ya want, LeeC totally helped me out


----------



## Sanzen (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i'm up and running using cubase sx3 and exdrummer + dfh, but i'm getting really bad latency while programming. I don't plan on using cubase for anything other than drums, so i haven't messed with any ASIO settings.

would lowering the buffer size help? how do i adjust that in cubase?


edit: just remembered this - is there a way i can adjust the default velocities for inputting hits? I know there's a global one on the toolbar, but what if I want, say, crashes to come in at 110 when i input the hit, but I want the snare at 95?

Shouldn't be my computer, i'm running windows XP on an Athlon 64 3.1 ghz Dual Core with 2 gigs of ram


----------



## Sanzen (Mar 2, 2008)

bump for some help


----------



## JBroll (Mar 4, 2008)

For the latency... decreasing buffer size will decrease latency.

I don't know about default velocities for different voices, but you can shift-click and select all of your snare hits and move them down to 95 at once.

Jeff


----------



## Sanzen (Mar 5, 2008)

JBroll said:


> For the latency... decreasing buffer size will decrease latency.
> 
> I don't know about default velocities for different voices, but you can shift-click and select all of your snare hits and move them down to 95 at once.
> 
> Jeff



Thanks jeff - do you know what menu buffer size is under in cubase sx3?

Also, i've already got about 5 of my bands drum tracks programmed in FL Studio using those (terrible) samples - i exported that into a midi file, then imported that into Cubase....problem is, they're all separate tracks. How do I get them to trigger the ezdrummer samples?

thanks!


----------



## JBroll (Mar 5, 2008)

You can control it in your interface menu; I don't recall the menus in Cubase (Reaper convert) but it should be in the preferences where you can access the interface control panel.

I don't understand the second question... you have separate tracks for each instrument and you want to trigger with them? If you want them all in one MIDI file, you can copy-and-paste the actual notes between MIDI files, if I'm not mistaken, so just copy one of them and drag the other instruments over to it.

Jeff


----------



## Sanzen (Mar 5, 2008)

JBroll said:


> You can control it in your interface menu; I don't recall the menus in Cubase (Reaper convert) but it should be in the preferences where you can access the interface control panel.
> 
> I don't understand the second question... you have separate tracks for each instrument and you want to trigger with them? If you want them all in one MIDI file, you can copy-and-paste the actual notes between MIDI files, if I'm not mistaken, so just copy one of them and drag the other instruments over to it.
> 
> Jeff



Hey Jeff - yeah, i figured it out man. Got the right drums triggering in the right spot. thanks bro! 

now, if I can only figure out why my blasts sound like SHIT.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 5, 2008)

Could be the samples, probably is the fact that your velocities aren't being changed and it just sounds robotic because every sample is right on the dot and at the same velocity as the one before it. Learning to make programmed drums sound natural by varying the velocities and deviation from the 'grid' in a way that would seem natural is an art all its own...

Jef


----------



## crudus (Mar 25, 2008)

Thx for great tutorial!!

I'm looking for a different drum editor than that in Cubase. 
As a guitarist I find it to diffcult to programm drumms with it. Does enybody know a substitute for it? Maybe as VST or plugin?


----------



## mindstorm (Mar 25, 2008)

hey

i just got ezdrummer, and it's taking a ridiculously long time to load everything, how long does it take you guys?


----------



## crudus (Mar 25, 2008)

mindstorm said:


> hey
> 
> i just got ezdrummer, and it's taking a ridiculously long time to load everything, how long does it take you guys?



Ezdrummer - DFH - default set - on Intel Core 2 CPU, 1,8 GHz, 1GB RAM, HDD 5400-RPM - it's about 40 seconds. 

Still looking for (midi) drumms editor. Easier way than putting dots on keyboard. Plssss


----------



## Ryan (Apr 23, 2008)

It should be getting done under a minute with a moderate computer.


----------



## drmosh (May 8, 2008)

crudus said:


> Thx for great tutorial!!
> 
> I'm looking for a different drum editor than that in Cubase.
> As a guitarist I find it to diffcult to programm drumms with it. Does enybody know a substitute for it? Maybe as VST or plugin?



There isn't really an easier way. Maybe breaking beats up into 1 bar sections and programming them bit by bit will help you understand it better.
I always start with section that is as long as the riff I want to program my drums for, then work on getting the basic drums down for that, then move to the next riff etc. until the song is done.
Then I go back and add cymbal hits, fills, play with velocities and all that fun. Don't clog your brain with those things at the beginning but work on getting a basic beat down for each section of your song.

The easiest way of course is to play the drums with a midi drumset as best you can, then quantise it and edit out any mistakes. But as with everything, keep working at it and it gets easier. I does help having knowledge of how to play the drums too


----------



## Ryan (May 8, 2008)

Learning to use Cubase's MIDI Drum Editor is probably a good idea. It's pretty much the most comprehensive editor out there, and others wont differ too much from the beat/grid layout. A good starting point for learning where to place beats to make the patterns you want would be some simpler sequencers like PCDrummer. But i think youll be coming back to Cubase after you learn that


----------



## kmanick (May 8, 2008)

thanks! I just got all this stuff this week so this is really helpful
(although Cubase keeps crashing on me)


----------



## Ryan (May 8, 2008)

You're welcome. ;D


----------



## thedonutman (Jul 28, 2008)

Question: anyone else have trouble getting decent snare sounds with the DFH kit? The snare sounds more like a crack/snap and gets lost in the mix.


----------



## lundvall (Sep 30, 2008)

Great tutorial. I've never used the GM map before, much easier now than just hitting random notes on the synth!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 31, 2008)

just a question.. probably an easy fix. how come i'm hearing piano keys when i enter drums?


----------



## crudus (Jan 7, 2009)

Andrew said:


> just a question.. probably an easy fix. how come i'm hearing piano keys when i enter drums?



What software do You use ?
In Nuendo/Cubase on Midi-Track properies You have to set 'midi out' mapping. (Of course, if You have added some VST drums instrument first.)
Probably You've mapped default windows midi synthesizer (piano)


----------



## TroelsRasmussen (Jan 7, 2009)

Great post.

By the way - anyone who knows how to program drum in pro tools???


----------



## drmosh (Jan 13, 2009)

TroelsRasmussen said:


> Great post.
> 
> By the way - anyone who knows how to program drum in pro tools???



I'm pretty sure it tells you in the manual


----------



## TroelsRasmussen (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't figure it out since i don't have any experience with VST etc..

Anyone who knows some good manuals on the internet?


----------



## alecisonfire (Jan 22, 2009)

awesome guide dude. thanks


----------



## ryzorzen (Jan 26, 2009)

im having troubles getting everything on to it's own individual track the way your guide shows. im running cubase 4 LE so the daw interface is a little different. right now im programming everything under one instrument track and doing a cut/paste for each individual sound source to their own instrument track. i know theres a better way, cubase le is limited to 48 tracks i believe so it adds up fast. helpz!!


----------



## Andrew (Jan 28, 2009)

Is there different ways to alter the sound of the drums besides the Mixer in DFH and Velocities? /newb question

"Hide it all again and look at the VST sub tracks under the main MIDI track. You can add curve EQs and all kinds of verbs/comps to that to make your drums own everyone elses." kinda confused.


----------



## gaunten (Feb 15, 2009)

great stuff, I've managed to make some nice beatz thanks to this, but now I have some problems, at first when I installed everything, I heard what kind of drum or cymbal I was clicking on everytime, but after some day I accidentaly managed to change something so I had to press play to see what I had done, no biggie, because I found it rather annoying anyways...
but, some days ago I didn't have my pod x3 connected for some reason (which I always have otherwise) and when I started cubase it did some buffer check or whatever, and since then, regardless if I use my computer soundcard, or the x3 I can't hear the drums in cubase at all, so I have to make beats, export them and then listen to them. and that's just to much of a hassle.. 

soo, whaddya think I should do, reinstall everything, or do I just need to adjust some settings?

Edit: nevermind, I didn't find anything, so I reinstalled Cubase, and voila, it works again :O)


----------



## SHRC7 (Jul 26, 2009)

I know this guide works for cubase but does it also work for the program that comes with the line 6 ux1?


----------



## SHRC7 (Jul 26, 2009)

I know this guide works for cubase but does it also work for the program that comes with the line 6 ux1?


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone know about programming drums in Reaper? I don't have Superior 2.0 yet but I plan on getting it soon with the DKFH, so I figured I would start asking questions now.


----------



## op1e (Sep 14, 2009)

Can this work in Audition 3.0? I neither have nor like Cubase.


----------



## dmlinger (Oct 6, 2009)

does anyone know how i can do this same format of programming (click on time grid to place hits for each kit piece) in Pro Tools.

I just got Superior 2 and am running Pro Tools 7.4 LE on OS 10.5.8

thanks


----------



## Krissægrim (Nov 17, 2009)

Where exactly can I get Cubase sx3? A google search didn't get me very far...


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 17, 2009)

they are up to cubase 5 thats probably why!

i would recommend logic though.


----------



## Indigo (Nov 18, 2009)

with cubase five.. is this similar?


----------



## Metalus (Dec 17, 2009)

dmlinger said:


> does anyone know how i can do this same format of programming (click on time grid to place hits for each kit piece) in Pro Tools.
> 
> I just got Superior 2 and am running Pro Tools 7.4 LE on OS 10.5.8
> 
> thanks


 
Same here. I just got the program but would love a headstart from my fellow SS members


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome thread!

I have EZDrummer and SD 2.0 but at this point I find SD2.0 too difficult still, I can only use it if I use the presets that come with it. Until I learn how to use it and process a drumkit to make it sound the way I want it to, EZDrummer is a good alternative.


----------



## black_anther (Jan 15, 2010)

SHRC7 said:


> I know this guide works for cubase but does it also work for the program that comes with the line 6 ux1?



Yes it most certainly does, I used it with Ableton first and then switched to Cubase.

Has anybody worked out how to do cymbal chokes using this method?

The only way I've managed to do it in my recordings is to put the cymbals on a separate audio track and then delete the section of the wave by inserting a silence after the cymbal hit.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 16, 2010)

black_anther said:


> Yes it most certainly does, I used it with Ableton first and then switched to Cubase.
> 
> Has anybody worked out how to do cymbal chokes using this method?
> 
> The only way I've managed to do it in my recordings is to put the cymbals on a separate audio track and then delete the section of the wave by inserting a silence after the cymbal hit.



What drums are you using? If cymbal chokes are available, they are usually a different 'drum' (different MIDI key) e.g 55 = splash 56 = splash choke (this is not true)


----------



## zeal0us (Jan 16, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> What drums are you using? If cymbal chokes are available, they are usually a different 'drum' (different MIDI key) e.g 55 = splash 56 = splash choke (this is not true)


 
Yup.

As far as I understand, to encompass all possible hits you need to (somehow) assign them via a new drum map.


Does anyone know how to change the grid beat divisions for different time signatures? I have a part in 6/4, but if I change the time sig. on the transport bar, the grid divisions still remain 4 per beat. I need 6 divisions per beat.

Is the only way to do this by turning snap off and manually inserting every note approximately?

EDIT: I did it manually anyway... bleh


----------



## black_anther (Jan 18, 2010)

I pre-program all my drum loops in Guitar Pro before I bring them into Cubase. When I drop the midi track in all the time signature and tempo changes are automatically picked up for me.

Thanks for that EtherealEntity, that's helped me a lot. It's confusing cos they weren't labelled correctly in the default drum map (or whatever it's called). I didn't think there'd be an separate note for them because when I program them in guitar pro all I do is put two notes on the cymbal together but with the second one's dynamic set to dead quiet (ppp button). I think the problem is in Cubase or EZDrummer is that it doesn't cancel the previous cymbal hit when two are played in a row. That make sense?


----------



## Kapee (Jan 28, 2010)

SoundClick artist: Kapee - page with MP3 music downloads

Finally learnt how to program drums, haha.


----------



## FMG (Feb 13, 2010)

Nik said:


> I've got a question:
> 
> Once I've done all the stuff listed in the tutorial and I have a MIDI drum track playing through EZDrummer, how can I apply compressor/other Cubase plug-ins to individual drums?
> 
> ...



I'd like to bring this up again, I've heard tons og guys on this forum discussing how they EQ'd and compressed their snare, but no one has addressed how to separate each drum onto a separate track. HELP!


----------



## black_anther (Feb 17, 2010)

The way I do it is using the mixer on the EZDrummer display, there you can select the track you want to put each drum mic on.

If you look at the image below, where it says Trk 1 on the Output line, you can click these and select different tracks. 






Once that's done (not sure if this is the best way mind), I do an audio mixdown per drum track, if you use this screenshot as a reference (sorry I don't have cubase where I am right now so had to make the best out of Google Images). Where you have the VST Instrument Channels menu you can select the track you want to export. I export it to a WAV and then import as a new audio track and do all my eqing etc on that.


----------



## ManEatSoul (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome work! Thanks!!


----------



## Mn3mic (Sep 13, 2010)

Too bad I was not aware of this tutorial earlier, I had to google most of this stuff one by one...

Btw, can anyone explain to me when to use a rim tom and when to use a normal tom.
I use both SSD and AD but I can't figure out what to do with these two.

I mean, when I make a normal tom fill it sounds good but not as aggressive as a rim tom fill, but after a certain speed of the fill it sounds way to "unreal"...

I like the way the toms sound on for ex. Acacia Strains Woodworm, they all sound to me like rim toms, not regular toms (like Rareform by After The Burial).

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Ahmet (Sep 15, 2010)

Good work!


----------



## lastninja (Sep 27, 2010)

I would recommend a) use a free program Stomper Hyperion to make some insane drum samples

b) find or take samples of metal drums (there are actually commercially available sound packs just for metal drums)

c) use an easy program to start like fruity loops, or way better, Ableton live

ableton is a great program for beginners and very quick results. Great for tempo shifts too.


----------



## xSyncope (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone know a free or a cheaper alternative to Cubase? I've just been using guitar pro to export MIDI files then transfer it to FL studio and change it to DFH, and I wanted to try a different way besides that.


----------



## AngelSKinGarden (Nov 16, 2010)

@xSyncope

I do it the same way using guitar pro, except after exporting I drag it into reaper and load EZdrummer/dfh. I haven't found a faster way to make good, non-generic drum parts for my tunes.


----------



## Mn3mic (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't imagine how it is easier to program drums in GP and then exporting the midi, I literally draw them in Cubase and it takes me less time, especially cause I can reedit move/paste the parts that I change during the writing process. 

A good tip is also not to copy/past same parts on same riffs when they are repeated - re-edit them and add different accents - makes all the difference in the world


----------



## Bjorn218 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great tutorial. Much better doing it this way instead of my old standard, Modplug Tracker. Quick question though, how do you program shorter note values on the drum editor (i.e., 16th or 32nd notes)to create fast double kick lines? 


EDIT: Nevermind figured it out. Needed to change note values for each drumkit piece.


----------



## vsiljivc (Jan 31, 2012)

I think this tutorial is awesome therefore i should revive this thread,so i think that someone should explaine step by step and klick for klick how to multichannel Ez Drummer in Cubase ! tnx to this tutorial am finally using Tootrack and doing something!!


----------



## vsiljivc (Feb 4, 2012)

As a step 7 you should do this first :* How to set up EZDrummer Multiple Outputs in Cubase:*

How to set up EZDrummer Multiple Outputs in Cubase - YouTube


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2013)

65k views and a brother can even keep contributor status.

For shame.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 5, 2013)

That is pretty lame.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2013)

Right? :'(


----------



## Pweaks (Jul 26, 2013)

When I change the time signature on my drum editor, I can't choose triplets anymore. Any help?


----------



## nmh7205 (Feb 6, 2014)

thanks big help man


----------



## chopeth (Jul 16, 2014)

It looks like a great tutorial I need atm, but sadly I can't see half the pics. 
 Anyone know how to solve this or send me a similar tutorial for cubase?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry man, the hosting I used for this thread expired years back. I can't edit posts anymore either, so I don't think I'll be able to revamp it.

Le sigh.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 30, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Sorry man, the hosting I used for this thread expired years back. I can't edit posts anymore either, so I don't think I'll be able to revamp it.
> 
> Le sigh.



No problem, I got another DAW and EZdrummer 2, still could be of great help but no worries. Thanks for answering


----------

